

Meet Amazon.com’s first employee: Shel Kaphan - iseff
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/meet-shel-kaphan-amazoncom-employee-1

======
jasonlgrimes
I didn't know this story before reading it - great job GW.

------
daryn
This was a fascinating interview! very cool.

